

Fully customizable jquery sliders, Single/Double handles, Touch-enabled, - freyfogle
http://lokku.github.io/jquery-nstslider/

======
jonespen
1\. Make it keyboard accessible 2\. Use aria-attributes instead of data-
attributes where possible: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Accessibility/A...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Accessibility/ARIA/ARIA_Techniques/Using_the_slider_role)

~~~
darksmo
Done in version 1.0.2! I had to keep the data- attributes as they follow
another semantic for my slider... but aria- attributes are added if needed.
New demo page contains a demo of aria/keyboard as well:
[http://lokku.github.io/jquery-nstslider/](http://lokku.github.io/jquery-
nstslider/) .

Many thanks for the feedback!

------
simonbarker87
Nice, a useful extension to the double handle would be having multiple pairs
of handles so that you can segment up the bar.

~~~
darksmo
Are you aware of any website using such a control? also, couldn't you just
have multiple sliders on the same line to implement this?

